
Apply HN: Free domain (.com) - will_brown
A virtual cup of coffee in the form of a 1 year new domain (.com) registration (with GoDaddy account&#x2F;200+ Karma). In exchange, check out my demo link and post a comment&#x2F;feedback, and I will register any new .com of your choice and include you in the Beta. This is to highlight domain gifting is a &quot;problem&quot;. Gift cards&#x2F;promo codes are not available directly from the sellers. If nothing else, I will make it far easier to buy someone a domain name as a gift.<p>Demo&#x2F;prototype:  tomorrowbook.com&#x2F;trending<p>What is tomorrowbook?<p>Weebly with a social media enabled text message web builder (get notifications when your favorite domains post new content to their website and upvote content distributed across the network of member domains).<p>Me:  A practicing lawyer...don&#x27;t hold it against me.  Currently I provide services similar to Stripe Atlas, cherry pick criminal defense cases and some IP work.  I have engaged in diverse side ventures including, V-Blood, a vampire themed energy drink, distributed through Hot Topic and more recently a liquidation event with tech startup I co-founded in the legal space.  Current project raise the funds to hire Gigster to develop the tomorrowbook Beta.
======
ocdtrekkie
I'm confused. You're offering a free domain name that's owned by you,
technically? Or offering a solution to domain gifting?

I'm always extremely wary of "free domain names" because often the business
holds onto the actual registration, and hence it can be hard to get it away
from them.

~~~
will_brown
1\. Leave your feedback and I'll email you.

2\. Reply with the available domain name you want and your GoDaddy email
(apparently there is no way I can just buy you a gift card/promo code so you
can register the domain independently).

3\. I will transfer the domain from my Godaddy account to yours.

4\. When the tomorrowbook.com Beta launches your domain will have a spot, this
is optional and you can keep your domain with a 3rd party registrar.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Yeah, the biggest issue with this, is that if I wanted a domain, I wouldn't
risk losing it by telling someone else what domain I wanted. Kinda sad GoDaddy
doesn't offer gift cards. I guess they used to.

~~~
will_brown
>I wouldn't risk losing it by telling someone else what domain I wanted. Kinda
sad GoDaddy doesn't offer gift cards.

Exactly! When my domain reseller launches I will be offering domain gift cards
as just one way to proliferate domain registration. But since your the only
one who comment before the post being taken down and the basis of your
objection for my _free domain_ campaign, I'll send you a gift card when I
launch, so you can register the name privately :)

